# Goth guitar



## Ashariel (Feb 3, 2018)

The animals can play the goth guitar I have an orchestra in my camp and so I put it out the rest of the insturments they just look at that one they can play... yay


----------



## Imaginetheday (Feb 3, 2018)

I saw that, too! Such a cool feature!


----------



## arbra (Feb 5, 2018)

I wished they changed the previous guitars to use the same type of interaction (instead of just poking it), but oh well.


----------



## Ras (Feb 5, 2018)

That and the drums and microphone. It is super awesome. I, too, wish the old bass and guitars were not now worthless.


----------

